# Trysler Numbers



## Desperado

Wanting to hit the grounds for the first time. If anyone has numbers they are willing to share it would be greatly appreciated if you would send me a PM. I hate to ask for numbers, but hey, I'm desperate to hit some local live bottom! Thanks in advance and be safe!


----------



## MrFish

They're on here. Do a search for them. If you still can't find them let me know and I'll find my chart.


----------



## Desperado

Well, I pulled some numbers from the MBT site and did two drops and found.......sand. Oh well, maybe better luck next time. I did hit the I10 rubble and took an AJ and grouper while ridding the gulf of one lionfish. Nothing lost and all divers safe, so I will chalk it up as a good day!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Sorry, Bro. Which I had some Trysler Ground number to pass along.

I've had such poor luck with the MBT numbers, I had to stop using them. Too many sand-drops.

I'm considering creating a website for verified numbers with side-scan images and diver video.


----------



## Plattinum

Desperado said:


> Well, I pulled some numbers from the MBT site and did two drops and found.......sand. Oh well, maybe better luck next time. I did hit the I10 rubble and took an AJ and grouper while ridding the gulf of one lionfish. Nothing lost and all divers safe, so I will chalk it up as a good day!


I feel your pain. My first try on the Trysler Grounds using some MBT numbers a few weeks ago was the same result. Sand Bottom. I will not give up on the Trysler Grounds yet. If I do have success one of these days, I will post the numbers.


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I'm considering creating a website for verified numbers with side-scan images and diver video.


Please do! 
I was by MBT yesterday on our way out and asked to guy working if the #'s I got off of there site were any good and he said that some are but the county has some #'s that are better.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

I have had good luck with the Escambia County numbers: http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/2011Artificial%20reefMASTER%20list.pdf 

Unfortunatly there are no natural bottom numbers on this list.


----------



## lastcast

These are the #'s from Reefball.com
TRYSLER GROUND 29*54.62 87*27.13


----------



## Desperado

Thanks lastcast, I'll try those and report back to the forum!


----------



## swander

Here you go. 29 58.143 87 23.420. Even show you what it looks like at the spot. Plenty of other spots close to this #. Check out the video :thumbsup:

http://vimeo.com/28247978


----------



## Plattinum

swander said:


> Here you go. 29 58.143 87 23.420. Even show you what it looks like at the spot. Plenty of other spots close to this #. Check out the video :thumbsup:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/28247978


Thanks. I am sure most of us have felt the pain of diving sand bottom at some time in our dive logs. It really hurts after motoring ~60 miles round trip @ $3.40-$4.00/gallon, when you could have accomplished the same for free just snorkeling at the beach. OK, I must admit, I just love being in a boat out on the water, but it still sucks diving nothing but sand.

As mentioned early in the thread, If I dive these numbers or any others around the Trysler Grounds and have success, I will post.


----------



## shootfirst

Go to that general area and just cruise - you will find a lot of spots with your bottom machine. Rocks everywhere !


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

shootfirst said:


> Go to that general area and just cruise - you will find a lot of spots with your bottom machine. Rocks everywhere !


Sweet! I hope to take my side-scan sonar fish out there this week and get some pics to post.


----------



## shootfirst

If you are looking for rock bottom, I usually hit the 21 hole also. same thing, cruise and find smaller spots that may not see as much activity. It's not far from there to the E side of the tryslers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

swander said:


> Here you go. 29 58.143 87 23.420. Even show you what it looks like at the spot. Plenty of other spots close to this #.


I took some side-scan images of the area near the location you posted. You can find the pics here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/hard-bottom-images-21-hole-98836/


----------

